# This Lightroom 3.6 User W/5D Mark III, 1 DX Or Newer Camera



## ewg963 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi I recently purchased the 5D Mark III camera and found that the Lightroom 3 would not process the Raw files. Wow... I thought I would have to purchase the lightroom 5 but however there's an add on you can use to process the Raw files for your Lightroom 3    I know that this works for windows 8.1. I hope this helps: http://blogs.adobe.com/crawlspace/2011/03/why-doesnt-my-version-of-photoshop-or-lightroom-support-my-camera.html


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 27, 2014)

Note if you convert to DNG, you won't be able to use Canon's Digital Lens Optimizer. If you want to maintain that ability, you'd need to archive both DNG's and CR2's.

LR5 is a significant improvement over LR3, and it comes at a nominal cost (especially relative to your photo equipment). If you want my $.02, don't hesitate: get it. DNG conversion will work, but it's not a perfect solution.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2014)

The Free DPP software that comes with the 5D MK III will batch convert the images to tiff for use in Lightroom as well. This was all hashed over when the 5D MK III came out 2 years back.

BTW, LR6 is likely coming out soon, so either get the subscription deal for LR and Photoshop, or wait for LR 6.

http://www.softwarevoucher.com/adobe-lightroom-6-release-date/


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 27, 2014)

But then you aren't working raw once in LR, you're working a rastered image.

The general nature of software development is to not go back and add support for current products to years old versions. Subscription based solutions are indeed a nice way to keep up, or they sell LR for 99 bucks quite frequently.


----------



## ewg963 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you guys for your input


----------

